# ept blue dye test accuracy?



## LeggoMyMeggo

Ok so I have been trying for about 2.5 years now. I am pretty sure I am only about 11DPO but of course I started testing at like 9 DPO! haha can't help it! I have had some different symptoms than normal this month so I tested early but hubby brought home ept blue dye test, which I know are famous for false positive from the dye leaking into the evap line. I took the first one and I swore I could see a little blue positive line when the test was developing but then I couldn't really see much so I assumed I was imagining things like I always do!! So I left it alone and came back an hour later or so and could see the very faintest blue line ever! I wrote it off as evap line. Next day same kind of thing. Nothing stood out right away that looked like for sure positive blue line but again an hour later a light blue line was there. I did a test with running water over it instead of my urine to see if it I would get a blue evap line...to my surprise I didn't! Which makes me think maybe I could be pregnant. I bought first response test and it came back negative! I just want to know any stories, experiences with blue dye test that you all may have! Praying that this will be my month!!! But if course I am so used to being dissapointed for so many years. 
Oh p.s.today about 11dpo I was literally hit with a wave of exhaustion even though I had 9 hours of sleep! I felt like I was drugged up most of the day.


----------



## sarahharry

My false positive on a blue dye 
https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb466/herbypink/44a99a08.jpg


----------



## DancingDiva

This is my evap line, I will always use the FRER now as I dont trust them
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0071[1].jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 58


----------



## PandaLuv31

I would stick with testing with pink dye. It is not worth using blue dye and risking getting a false positive. That would totally devastate me! :( Good luck retesting with a pink dye one. Fx'd :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'd recommend Pink dye tests too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Thanks y'all! I am still waiting. Today is the day of my expected period and nothing yet...praying my period won't show. I am going to wait it out a couple days before testing with pink dye test or probably a digital if my period really doesn't show up in the next 3 days.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

DancingDiva said:


> This is my evap line, I will always use the FRER now as I dont trust them

I cannot believe this!! This is an evap? The line is so convincing it can make you go out and buy baby clothes, plan a baby shower and get a birthing plan going!! Oh my Gosh, I'm so sorry this happened. I hate clearblue!


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Ye the more I read the more I find that blue dye are not reliable! I don't understand why they still sell them! I think that people that got very faint positives on blue dye test early on were actually just coincidentally pregnant and would have had the same 2nd "positive line" if they hadn't been pregnant. But who knows! HAHA. Well the good news here is that my period is still a no show! I think I might test later today...I am just kind of scared. I feel like I will take the test and then my period will start immediately after! I am convincing myself that I just ovulated late so my period cycle is just a little longer. I will keep you all up to date though! Pray for me that if I get my period that I get through it, but pray harder that I will be pregnant! :)


----------



## CuddleBunny

I don't understand how this things are still on the market. They have caused so soooo much heartbreak and emotional distress.

I know waiting is torture!! I would wait it out a couple days and test with pink dye or a digi. Good luck sweetie :flower:


----------



## loolindley

I really hope you get your bfp. Pink test next time, just to eliminate any doubt! FX for you. x


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

Thanks girls! I definitely am going pink dye or digital from now on! I wish someone sold a multi brand pack! Haha. 1 of each brand some digi and some traditional!


----------



## LeggoMyMeggo

I am trying to update all my post even the really old ones. I realizes how much I hate runnng across a thread were the person never mentioned how things turned out. So I am making sure I dont do that to people. I didn't turn up pregnant...I am going on almost 3 years of ttcing. I have had evap lines with color from all different brands of test, which sucks but is fair since they tell you not to look at the test after the designated time. But it gives you hope every time you see any kind of 2nd line doesn't it?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thanks for coming back to update!! Good luck.

xx


----------

